# what is a true spider



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

as the tittle states been trying to find out but not much luck so i thought i would ask the experts.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

same ive been wondering the same question. i always thought it was to do with a species or the way they looked but i never thought to ask. someone will know lol.
xsachax


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

The fangs on a true spider operate in a sideways mothion, like a pair of scissors.

The megalomorph, or bird eating spiders (t's) have fangs that operate in a stabbing downward motion. Its believed to be the more primitive form, as they have to crush prey into themselves risking injury, whereas in true spiders the fangs allow for more manipulation of prey at lesser risk. 

Thats pretty much the distinction. There are other points, but that is the most important.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Their are 3 familys of spiders, True spiders which as posted early have jaws moving side to side, Primitive spiders our freinds the T`s whose move up and down and also a family from malaysia called the mesothelae, these spiders have segments on their abdomens. True spiders breath threw book lungs and primitive trachea. Primitive spiders breath threw booklungs, or something like that! not to bad from memory!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, thats basically it - for once its something in biology that is quite simple and clear cut. 

I'd suggest typing Arachnid into wikipedia - it has quite a good article on all arachnids, and how they relate to each other, suitable for those not into hardcore taxonomy.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

hey cool! I've often wondered what a true spider was! Thanks for asking and thanks for replying peeps!


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i have only just got into spiders as i was petrified of them before i bought my 2 g,rosea's so but they are facinateing me more and more every day.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

milly said:


> they are facinateing me more and more every day.


That seems to be a common thing with spiders! Welcome to the club!


----------

